# New.... to me.



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Can't say I've ever seen this before:










Receps with two ground screws. Took 'em out of a kitchen remodel last week.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Cool idea, but with our rough in rules it wouldn't do us anygood


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

How old are they?


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

i've seen a couple of those before. Usually with the 16 ga EGC connected to it.


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

Looking at this thread title I was thinking to myself. "Ha, I bet I've seen it."

I can honestly say though, I have never seen one. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> How old are they?



Probably original to the 1956 ranch.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

They're even green. :jester::laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I see those often in old houses around here. Almost always, only 1 screw was used.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

why would we want two? ~CS~


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> why would we want two? ~CS~


 
Aren't there normally two equipment grounds in most receptacles?


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Aren't there normally two equipment grounds in most receptacles?


Nope just one, hoping to be included!:jester:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I saw them once before, circa 1960


----------



## chicagoremodeling (Apr 2, 2012)

Shockdoc said:


> I saw them once before, circa 1960


Damn those are old! haha 1960 not bad guess


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

IMO, that thing would not comply with today's 250.118


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks like GE devices


----------

